# Gross Food: Body Parts Chop Shop Theme



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

Download the Recipes here:
http://www.sleepyhollowpumpkins.com/GrossFood.pdf


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow! These rock. I might have to steal (I mean Borrow) some of these for my Halloween party.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I just threw up a little. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay... I was like at Wal-Mart today and they are slowly starting to put out the Halloween out and they have all the candies out and I was laughing my self sick when i came across this gummy candy shaped like foot or hand. Thought I would meantion this, if you may consider this for your Tween party. It is only $5.00.... Again funny as hell.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the ideas. I will hvae to check out Walmart for these gummies.

We were trying to find some realistic candy bugs but no luck so far.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

that pdf is amazing! I love those ideas, I'm really going to have to try them, but they just kind of look a bit on the expensive side....like the mozz balls. I remember them not being too cheap especially if serving a big crowd.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

nice I'm loving how they all look. I am also doing some gross foods at our party I think I might do two tables; one with gross foods, and one with some of the normal party foods. Thnx for making this into a pdf file. It saves me a lot of trouble keeping mine all in different places.


----------

